# Moving to Okinawa



## ramblinreck

I'm currently considering taking a job working for a small engineering firm in Okinawa. I'm looking for any information about the cost of living, the expat (both military and non-military) communities, travel to smaller islands surrounding the main one, etc. I'm also interested in how difficult it is to become involved in the local community. How are foreigners perceived? Is dating difficult? Are there a lot of young people (I'm 27)? What kind of US-centric entertainment is available (english movies, sports bars etc.)?

Some more information about myself:
I'm expecting a typical US engineering salary, something in the ballpark of $60,000 US per year. I don't know any Japanese (not necessary for the job), but would plan on learning if I came to Japan. I like outdoors activities.

I've done a little research, but would like to hear from people who actually live in Okinawa.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Alex


----------



## ramblinreck

Also, I'm interested in learning about the cost of living. Is local food and produce expensive? How much does internet and cellular service cost? I have somewhat of an idea for rent but I'm interested in the other factors.


----------

